# Manchester Champ



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone going?

Anyone specifically going on Thursday?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

No, would like to but Woody is now ball less


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Poor Woody


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

KEhleyr said:


> Poor Woody


No poor me, dont like my dogs without their balls


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> No poor me, dont like my dogs without their balls


Prosthetics   x


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Neuticles.com


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I will be going with Cleo


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

nope no CC's for us


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Dont want to appear dim but where and what are you talkin about ???


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Manchester Dog Show Society Championship Show


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> nope no CC's for us





Superash said:


> . Dont want to appear dim but where and what are you talkin about ???


Challenge Certfictates

3 of which make a dog a (sh) champion


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

We will be there on gundog day with wrags


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Missed the entry  I do wish Highampress would make it midnight rather than mid-day 

Good luck to all those entered


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Missed the entry  I do wish Highampress would make it midnight rather than mid-day
> 
> Good luck to all those entered


Ditto, lol!! I missed it too!! 

My next show will be Crufts now.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Ditto, lol!! I missed it too!!
> 
> My next show will be Crufts now.


We've got one breed club CH show before Crufts - but was all set to enter Manchester - got tied up with some work and - grrrrrrr


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Utility day with Kevin the spitz and gundog day with Diesel the golden


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We aren't going even though it is local for us. I did look but there was some reason I didn't enter either the whippets or Buck may have been the judges may have been hounds and toys were on weekdays I can't remember.


----------

